# Shrimp WOW !!!!



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

Shrimp R here!!!!! In Bay And Mulat !!!! Gettin Now !! :yes::thumbup::whistling:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

my son said they are catching them in escambia also, big and plentiful


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Be carull around the south escambia river area i just got it on good authority that there is still some serious waste floating around from that pipe line busting, they wont even let the students from uwf walk down to the water.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I heard the ones from Auburn said "come on in, the waters fine."


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

*Shrimp WoW*



20simmons sea skiff said:


> my son said they are catching them in escambia also, big and plentiful


 We R just off the Bay !!!!


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

Where did they go??  When will they be back??


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

Lyin Too said:


> I heard the ones from Auburn said "come on in, the waters fine."


yeah, we were tryin to get the bammers to come in an get a bath!:tt2:

glad to here there are some shrimp around....


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

how are u catching them blind throwing castnets or under lights


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

weedline said:


> how are u catching them blind throwing castnets or under lights


  Net in the day !!


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

Come Back Come Back !!! Where did they go???


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

check the tides i think the day u got them was at the end of a neap im not sure but it was close that would make them there and gone tomarow


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Take a look at Florida Sportsman September issue. There is a shrimping article.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Caught about 10lbs worth yesterday by my dock. Tasted goooood.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

can u give me a general area u were fishing i used to get them out of small creek mouths over off ochlocknee bay when i was a kid over in the big bend just east of carabel just blind throwing this time of year exactly never tried it her been fishing out of destin 12 years now i know where the marina is over in blackwater bay do u need a boat or are there some publick docks u can try off juust love those fresh 2 hour old bay shrimp another ? anyone ever try the savana method of putting a pvc pole out with catfood as chum and shrimp pellets on mud flats and coming back in like 4 hours and castneting that area or doing it like in south flal on the east coast with lights at night and a big hoop net thanks for any help


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

weedline said:


> check the tides i think the day u got them was at the end of a neap im not sure but it was close that would make them there and gone tomarow


 Thank you,will do...


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

SHunter said:


> Take a look at Florida Sportsman September issue. There is a shrimping article.


 Ok Thank You !!!


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

weedline said:


> can u give me a general area u were fishing i used to get them out of small creek mouths over off ochlocknee bay when i was a kid over in the big bend just east of carabel just blind throwing this time of year exactly never tried it her been fishing out of destin 12 years now i know where the marina is over in blackwater bay do u need a boat or are there some publick docks u can try off juust love those fresh 2 hour old bay shrimp another ? anyone ever try the savana method of putting a pvc pole out with catfood as chum and shrimp pellets on mud flats and coming back in like 4 hours and castneting that area or doing it like in south flal on the east coast with lights at night and a big hoop net thanks for any help


 We are in Mulat !


----------

